
Grocers see sense for custom pricing  - KeepTalking
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/2012/08/10/Grocers-see-sense-for-custom-pricing/UPI-41341344613379/
======
zio99
Walmart does this currently - charges different prices at different stores -
changes them daily. Their data is collected from:

\- Their Sam's club loyalty card program (different chain of wholesale stores)

\- Trending sales sorted by demographic

Also helps them potentially pay off suppliers sooner, but they hang on to the
money for 60 days, and instead use the data for just-in-time inventory
ordering (i.e. their bills are paid well in advance of them being due because
of this process in place).

More information on this process is outlined in their financial statements,
available on SEDAR.

